# Which OS will best suit me?



## Istanbul_Lfc (Oct 5, 2007)

Hello,

I have recently built my first computer and i am hoping to use it as a homeserver. However, i don't know what operating system to use. I have been reading tutorials on Fedora and Ubuntu but i still can't decide which is best for me.

I want to run a webserver for hosting my site, run a file server so other users on the network can access files and if i can, find a way for people connected to the network to log onto the server so i can log data etc (like in a school or office).

Can i do any of this in one OS?

(Im open to use linux or windows based operating systems)

Also will i have to assign my server where a static IP address through my router settings?

Thanks
Ryan


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

I would have to say that it is personal perference as to which OS you use. I have used both, actually my webserver is on Fedora 10. If you are used to Ubuntu then you can use that. If you want to learn a different flavor of linux then you can use Fedora. I am partial to Linux primarily because it is free, but there are pluses to using Windows if you have a legal copy and a product key. 

Running all the servers that you need shouldn't be a big deal on whichever platform you choose, can yes you can do that all from one OS. 

As for setting up IP's and the like we can get to that when we reach that bump in the road, but for now you should just choose an OS and go from there. 

Cheers!


----------



## Istanbul_Lfc (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks for the reply.

I am currrently setting up Fedora 10 now. I am using the DVD distro as it comes with the all the server packages.

I am stuck on what to insert for my DNS settings... Will it be the DNS of my router?

For the first time today i configured a webserver with Apache and DynDNS and it worked successfully. (I cinfigured a static IP, port forwarded 80 etc etc)

Ryan.


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

> I am stuck on what to insert for my DNS settings... Will it be the DNS of my router?


Can you give me some more details on that part. Are you trying to set up a DNS Server on your box, or is this for your webserver?

Cheers!


----------



## Istanbul_Lfc (Oct 5, 2007)

Hello,

Its the settings where i create my own static IP.
It asks for IP add, Gateway, netmask, Primary DNS and Secondary DNS.

I had a look round on my router config and it has pri DNS and sec DNS should i use them?

Thanks
Ryan.


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

Are you trying to set up a static through your router. What are you setting up the static for? You probably could use your router DNS servers. 

Cheers!


----------



## Istanbul_Lfc (Oct 5, 2007)

I think i have apache working on openSUSE 11.1 but i can't test it properly because i can't copy an index.html file to the root directory of the website...

It says something about not having permission even though i have added my user to the root group.

Thanks


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

Ok, you will need to gain access to root. I haven't used OpenSuse in a while but you will either need to use

```
[email protected] ~: su -
[color=blue]or[/color]
[email protected] ~: sudo
```
I am not sure which it is, you will do this in terminal. From there you can move the files from where they are to their correct folder.

Cheers!


----------

